# Info on the Red Duke Time of Legends book?



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Anybody know anything on this Red Duke Warhammer Fantasy book thats coming out? It looks like another tale of the Time of Legends series yet it is a Vampire..... very curiouse as the other three books are a Trilogy, this one looks stand alone. Really curiouse cause the Nagash Trilogy was byfar the best to me and I even read the Vampire Wars books which was great. 

So any info?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

The Red Duke is stand alone from the Warhammer Heroes series, like Sigvald and Valkia. I believe the Time of Legends series will be Vlad Von Carstein. It's called Dead Winter so what else could it be?

I'm not certain on the latter, but I am certain they're both being written by C. L. Werner. Whose baroque and gothic style towards fantasy fiction I quite enjoy.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

_Dead Winter_ is the first novel in the new ToL trilogy of the Black Plague and the Skaven Invasion of the Empire. Its going to be the most epic fantasy novel ever!

The Red Duke is a Warhammer Heroes novel about one of the more famous Blood Dragons Vampires, the vampiric warriors who wish to master combat and drink the blood of a dragon to heal themselves of the thirst for blood all together. Only one has ever done that, the very first.


Lord of the Night


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

So its about Abhorash (I think I spelled his name right) quest to master his thirst. I still love for a Book Time of Legends style that would Introduce Von Carsteins and who they owe their Blood ties too of the Lahamians Vampires. It would work perfect if it ends where the Vampire Wars novel starts at. I loved that book as Fantasy goes. Not a fan of Fantasy but love the Vampire Books.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> So its about Abhorash (I think I spelled his name right) quest to master his thirst. I still love for a Book Time of Legends style that would Introduce Von Carsteins and who they owe their Blood ties too of the Lahamians Vampires. It would work perfect if it ends where the Vampire Wars novel starts at. I loved that book as Fantasy goes. Not a fan of Fantasy but love the Vampire Books.


Nope. It's about one of Aborash's students, literally named 'The Red Duke' and how he fought against and rampaged through Bretonnia. I believe he was a Crusading night who died from causes unknown, only to tear from his crypt and raise the dead against the realm.

The Black Plague sounds epic though. IIRC, the Skaven hordes fought against a tide of zombies risen by some Necromancer or another, grinding each other to a halt before an Elector Count crushed them both? :grin:


----------

